# Doughnuts



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 8, 2008)

First time i have tried them. They turned out good, only thing is I think i used too much yeast. Tastes a bit too yeasty.Love all the icing on top though


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Those look good shamalicious!!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 9, 2008)

Did you fill those doughnuts? I bet a nice Pastry Cream/vanilla pudding would be really nice in the middle of those...


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks texasgirl, they were yum!

no i did not fill them. i was wanting to fill them with jam.but i dont trust my piping bag lol. so i didnt bother to fill them. pastry cream would be very nice though..thanks for the idea


----------

